# My 2 pit bull fighting ... ( scary of death )



## MyDogIsStupid (Jan 31, 2011)

Info : i have 2 pit bull (man / girl ) 5-6 mount , 1 rottweiler (man ) 3 mount ... ( my english not so good and i believe English forum are the best )


Hey , my two pit bull dont stop fight , for a yes or a no ( lol ) , i buy around 10 bone , put everywhere in the house , and they still fight for the bone or whatever the reason ... 

Today , i have to separate a big fight between the 2 pit bull , the smal girl really hurt the medium man ... my dog have blood go out from 4 scratch ( the man ) and the girl have nothing ... 

My wife want i sell one of the dog ... because if i dont stop the fight , maybe they will fight to the ... ( but i love both i dont want sell it ) 

wtf i do ? 

ps : never , NEVER i will give bone to the dog , 3 or 20 , they finish by fight for the last or the special ...


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Do you have have crates you can use to separate the dogs?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I think your wife is right - unless you want to see a dead dog, which I belive you don't. 

Other than that you will have to seperate them by using dog gates at the doors of a couple of room - that's if they won't jump over them. Lots of dogs will fight over food and some to the death, they're very protective - so unless you can seperate them I think re homing is the best choice. If you love them that much you will be able to see the sense in this suggestion. As you have pit bulls I don't think it will be easy for you to get this out of them now that they have started having regular fights.

Just to add - never ever feed them together or even if they can see each other and make sure no food or bones are left on the floor - garden or in the house. You will have to pick up anything they have eaten and if you won't re home then you will have to keep the girl away from the boy as it seems like she's the one who is the attacker. You can buy a crate and feed one in there. There are plenty on the net, different sizes - this will give you an idea of what to get but I don't know where you live so can't tell you of one near your home. 
http://www.ukdogcrate.co.uk/


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Are either of these dogs neutered/spayed? I know they are young, but it would certainly help with the aggression. As Malmum has said, never, ever feed them together or where they can see each other, never leave them together at all unless an adult is there to supervise.

I don't think you will ever be able to trust these dogs together now they have started and I know how hard it is to part with one of them, but if you don't you could end up with just one anyway.

Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I think you would probably do the right thing for your boy pit bull and rottwieller to re home the girl pit, as you could end up with the rottweiler being attacked next and have three dogs fighting each other!

A dog crate is an option like i've said but you can't keep a dog in there permenantly and it would be easier to re home one with pit bull rescue, they will find her a good home, as they have a love of the breed. As fights between these two dogs will just get worse as they get older, you are putting yoursel in danger as well as the dogs.

I know it's not what you want to hear but it really is the best thing to do and your rottweiler is just a baby and if she (pit) attacks him he will be seriously hurt i'm sure.

Some dogs just don't get on and we have to face up to that - no matter how much we don't want to.

Let us know what you decide please.


----------



## MyDogIsStupid (Jan 31, 2011)

humm , i dont want sell my dog and make a separation will be the second option ... 

My first option : stop buy toy , stop give them food in same time ... they are really friendly without this conflict .. .. .. 


The girl ( pit bull ) is the aggressive / protective dog , only human can touch her when she have a toy / food ... 

Maybe , they need to have a big fight and see who is the leader ? 

Maybe i can try to educate or sociable my dog , she is the more smart in my 3 dog ...


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

Maybe you need to stop being a knob and go away.


Troll alert methinks.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MyDogIsStupid said:


> humm , i dont want sell my dog and make a separation will be the second option ...
> 
> My first option : stop buy toy , stop give them food in same time ... they are really friendly without this conflict .. .. ..
> 
> ...


A big fight would more than likely end up with a dead dog and a big vets bill.. You should..

A... rehome bitch..

or

B... seperate them at food and treat times..

I hope you dont have kids.. could I wuold hate to see one of them get hurt through you thinking you are doing the right things by keeping all of the dogs..


----------



## MyDogIsStupid (Jan 31, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Do you have have crates you can use to separate the dogs?


It not impossible , but thats will **** all my home and i find it sad to lock i dog like this ... i believe my wife will never agree on thats ...


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MyDogIsStupid said:


> It not impossible , but thats will **** all my home and i find it sad to lock i dog like this ... i believe my wife will never agree on thats ...


I find it sad you are not willing to help your dogs.. and are willing to leave them in a stressful situation.. how do you think your dogs feel.. when they know the bitch may kick off.. 
Your wife sounds sensible!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The girl dog is going to come into season soon and then the fun will really begin


----------



## MyDogIsStupid (Jan 31, 2011)

WTF , 

I just separate a new fight , ( man pit bull vs rottweiler ) 

the rottweiler from is first day , he nerver stop attack every body but the pit bull never respond ( my guess is because he younger ans smaller ) but now they are all the same size ( gril smaller little bit ) 

no blood , but they scary me , i have to run to go help my wife ( she clap her hand to stop the fight ) , thats trick working at the beginning but not anymore ... 

... 

i will think to all thats later ... maybe i will have to go to a market dog and try to give a beautiful pit bull ... 

but you dont think they just try to find the leader ? and fight for the place ?


----------



## MyDogIsStupid (Jan 31, 2011)

+ they dont have food when they fight this time ... wtf , they have a lot of place around all the home ... ...


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Someone is going to get hurt here.


----------



## MyDogIsStupid (Jan 31, 2011)

Is thats because i have to much dog ? 

The kind of dog ? 

The education ? i never hurt them but maybe i miss something ? 

all my younger time i dream to buy many dog in my home , and now is $%! % %[email protected] ... 

Ty for all your fast reply


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MyDogIsStupid said:


> + they dont have food when they fight this time ... wtf , they have a lot of place around all the home ... ...


Unfortuanely once dogs start fighting within the home.. it soon ends up that the simplest of things can trigger them off.. a sly look from one to the other or anything.. 
Have you sen what damaged they can do to ou if they get you.. You bleed lots and are scarred badlyu for life.. thats if they just bite.. they can break your bones also and give you al sorts of infections.. its not worth taking the risk re-evaluate your situ and get help to re home the dogs.. You have hi powered breeds and from what you say there is a problem so you do need to do something for the safety of your family and your dogs..

That is unless you are getting off on this .. and actually are enjoying seeing them fight.. 

There will be a great deal of tension in your house between the dogs.. And someone or a dog is going to get seriously hurt!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MyDogIsStupid said:


> Is thats because i have to much dog ?
> 
> The kind of dog ?
> 
> ...


Keep the dogs separated till you can re home some.. it will be very stressful for them.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

You have 2 breeds that are known to be Dog agressive, if not socialised and trained properly. If they are seriously fighting now, I can assure you it will not get better only worse. The more they mature and hormones kick in there
will be still more to fight about.

Your two males will compete even more and fight.
The Female is already fighting the males.
When she comes into season, the males will fight even more for breeding rights.

The Female if she is fighting the Males doesnt sound like she is the most stable temprement anyway to start with.

You have made the situation even worse by leaving bones all over the house.
Food especially highly prized things like bones, will just make them compete and fight more. It appears you haveput no management and structure in place and almost left them too it. Unless a fight breaks out.

My advice would be to rehome two of them separately to new homes and just keep one. If you rehome only one male, that will do nothing as the female is already fighting the two males. If you rehome the female then the
males are only going to carry on fighting.

In answer to your question will they establish a leader, Yes probably when
there is only one left because the other two are dead. Thats if you or the wife and not hospitalised or worse before.

It is you have little to no experience, and any suggestions you dont want to even try.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

Why are people replying to this rubbish? It's a troll.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Magnus said:


> Why are people replying to this rubbish? It's a troll.


And you know this.. because.......


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> You have 2 breeds that are known to be Dog agressive, if not socialised and trained properly. If they are seriously fighting now, I can assure you it will not get better only worse. The more they mature and hormones kick in there
> will be still more to fight about.
> 
> Your two males will compete even more and fight.
> ...


That sums up the situation perfectly


----------



## MyDogIsStupid (Jan 31, 2011)

Look , i will speak my mind ... 

i have a husky before , i just love this dog to much , so smart , so happy and nice and alway have fun together ... 

But my new dog , are stupid and aggressive , only 1/3 can make trick ( and is this bad girl who attack and grrr a lot ) and they all have the same training ... 

maybe i should not have buy more than 1 aggressive kind of dog , this my bad , ( he have a super market of dog in Thailand , should be easy to trade my dog or find a family ) 

And , will be crazy to make renovation in my home for separate 3 dog ... and from the beginning i see scratch of blood on my dog , little but present , i alway think they will have a leader and then they will stop this conquest of power ...


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MyDogIsStupid said:


> Look , i will speak my mind ...
> 
> i have a husky before , i just love this dog to much , so smart , so happy and nice and alway have fun together ...
> 
> ...


The leader will be the one who survives.. You have 3 powerful dogs..


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Magnus said:


> Why are people replying to this rubbish? It's a troll.


Yes it could be a troll, but believe me some people can also be totally clueless
too. Ive tried to help people with dogs face to face in the past in a situation
and they still carry on and dig theirselves deeper in the brown smelly stuff.

So its either troll or clueless, In which case its benefit of doubt for the dogs
sake just in case.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Are you sure it's the dog that's stupid


----------



## MyDogIsStupid (Jan 31, 2011)

can be a option ?

or is to sad to put it 24 hour ?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MyDogIsStupid said:


> can be a option ?
> 
> or is to sad to put it 24 hour ?


What do you mean?? I wouldn't say that a muzzle is goin to resolve your situation.. dogs can get them off.. I have the scars on my arm to prove it! What do you mean 24 hours for what?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

MyDogIsStupid said:


> can be a option ?
> 
> or is to sad to put it 24 hour ?


you cannot make them wear that for 24 hours!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Have you got any pictures of your dogs?


----------



## MyDogIsStupid (Jan 31, 2011)

okay , my bad !! 

tanks for all your comment !!


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

I doubt this is a troll but at the same time I don't see any point in advising further. The guy has 3 dog aggressive dogs and no idea what to do about them apart from 'trading them in' at a local pet supermarket or just letting them fight it out until one of them is the 'leader'!!! 

As far as I can make out, these dogs appear to have had no training, no socialisation and no understanding on the part of the owner of their needs, temperaments or potential. They will end up killing someone, probably a child, if they live that long themselves that is.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

You can't blame the dogs as being stupid - they are animals and will act as animals do. To buy - not one but three dogs all at once is very, very stupid and you can't blame the dogs for that can you? As they get older the fights will get worse, as the female comes into season all hell will break loose - not to mention a litter of pups that will probably end up in rescue - or even worse* DEAD*!!!
Everytime a fight happens not only are the dogs at risk of serious injury but so are you and your poor wife - who is actually being sensible in all of this and yet is being dragged into a situation that has been caused by you!

Do you know how to safely break up a pit bull fight - have you googled this to find out or do you really think that clapping hands is going to work forever?
If you are going to own a strong, powerful dog (let alone three) you have to at least research them first, to find out about behaviour and how to care for them *PROPERLY*!
The link below may be of some help for now but you will need two people and preferably not your wife but another man to help. I get the feeling though that you are going to wait until one of the dogs attacks you or your wife before you see sense and rehome at least one.
YouTube - How to use a break stick

To have two pit bulls and a rottweiler is nothing like having a husky in the past. I think re homing is the only way to save your dogs lives actually. Your rottweiler is just a pup and to be attacked by a pit bull is awful, to say the least!!!

I know a pit bull can live with another dog and as the female seems to be the aggressor i'd rehome her now, have the other two dogs castrated and see how they get on without the female around to cause upset.

This isn't about how *YOU* feel and how upset *YOU* will be to see one of them go, the advice on here is given for the welfare of your *DOGS*, the way you feel emmotionally doesn't come into consideration at all i'm afraid!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MyDogIsStupid said:


> Look , i will speak my mind ...
> 
> i have a husky before , i just love this dog to much , so smart , so happy and nice and alway have fun together ...
> 
> ...


Huskys are totally different they are a pack dog, usually non aggressive and are not a guarding breed. Even then if you get two high ranking females or males together they can still fight if one wont give in and you havent the skill
to choose the right temprement for ones that are going to live together. You
also need management to keep a pack anyhow.

Why do you think they use Pit Bulls for illegal dog fighting, yes the are trained to fight even more, but its in their natures in the first place.

Why do you think Rotties are used for security and guard dogs, yes again they are trained, but the guarding instinct has to be there in the first place.

Its entirely up to you what you want to do, you have asked for opionions and
people have taken the time, to answer you, take it onboard or ignore it its
entirely up to you. Your decision.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Just a quickie, everyone is saying rehome ... But will anyone take an aggressive dog? Not even rescues will


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Just a quickie, everyone is saying rehome ... But will anyone take an aggressive dog? Not even rescues will


I would have no problem taking a dog aggressive dog in as an only dog


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Whatever you decide to do I truly hope your dogs or your wife don't suffer the cosequences. Your dogs can be a threat to anyone, even a person/child visiting could become a target. In a fight dogs can accidentally bite people and you could face legal action, with the dog being destroyed and the person who was attacked scarred for life - or even worse!! 

You really have to sort out this situation *now* and don't wait for it to worsen!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

NicoleW said:


> Just a quickie, everyone is saying rehome ... But will anyone take an aggressive dog? Not even rescues will


Many rescues take on dog agressive dogs, they can be homed to only dog homes


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> Just a quickie, everyone is saying rehome ... But will anyone take an aggressive dog? Not even rescues will


He says the dogs are good with people, just not around each other - who knows??? Like sitting on a time bomb IMO!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> Just a quickie, everyone is saying rehome ... But will anyone take an aggressive dog? Not even rescues will


Kept as an only dog, with the right training and socialisation as they are all
6mths or less, with a breed savvy owner, I would think they have a fair chance tbh.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh I missed the part about them being 6 months old, I thought they were all like real adult dogs 5 +

They've not even lived yet  poor pups, but I think if dealt with like.. NOW... they could have a fantastic life, not just left to fight it out.



It might help if he stops giving them bones for now, no matter how many he puts out just stop it altogether, since that is what causes most of the fights?


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

English no good but he knows what ''WTF'' is :lol:

I Can't Seriously offer any Help/Advise to this poster...



Is this actually for Rea??? Yeah Sadly I think it is :scared::scared::scared:


There as been lots of Talk on here about people having these breeds THEN Finding out they can't Control them.

As Always the Dogs are the one's Suffering


----------



## MyDogIsStupid (Jan 31, 2011)

Sociability : me and my wife working at home + the housemaid like to play whit the dog , i take the dog one by one to go in bangkok and walk in the middle of the people for make socialization and shoe it what a car is ...

They are 3 dog together from the begetting , alway think they will be friendly , like brother ans sister

I have look so may video about pit bull and rotweller , alway say : in good hand you will have good dog .. .. ..

Yes i want strong dog , i like it , i like play whit it , and i dont want fight !!

When you love your 3 dog , thats take you more than 1 hours to see what the best option ...

anyway , ty for your help

edit ( old pic )


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Kept as an only dog, with the right training and socialisation as they are all
> 6mths or less, with a breed savvy owner, I would think they have a fair chance tbh.


The OP did mention that he was in Thailand and that he can trade the dogs in at a 'dog supermarket'.

What do you think the chances of them going to a breed specific rescue or a suitably experienced owner are?


----------



## MyDogIsStupid (Jan 31, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> Oh I missed the part about them being 6 months old, I thought they were all like real adult dogs 5 +
> 
> They've not even lived yet  poor pups, but I think if dealt with like.. NOW... they could have a fantastic life, not just left to fight it out.
> 
> It might help if he stops giving them bones for now, no matter how many he puts out just stop it altogether, since that is what causes most of the fights?


already take out all toy + bone ...

Advice my housekeeper to put 2 dog inside and feed 1 dog out side and make the rotation ...


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

1 Hour to do What???????


Did you not know what these Breeds were like before you had them?

Sorry got no time for this.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

That's interesting, that photo was uploaded in January 2008


----------



## MyDogIsStupid (Jan 31, 2011)

snoopydo said:


> 1 Hour to do What???????
> 
> Did you not know what these Breeds were like before you had them?
> 
> Sorry got no time for this.


I have a pit bull before in Canada , cant take her to Thailand ( the law dont allow air Canada to take dog in the airplane , need to take a private dog air plane just to much $$ ) , i have read all i can on this breeds , see many dog training video and by dog should be in training school soon ... ...

they fighting for food and toy , and maybe somethime for fun i guess ... but i can handle this at this moment , and if in the future they scary me more , i will separate them ...

My dog are only 6 mount , they are not so big , i guess i can educate them and they still have hope ...


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

hawksport said:


> That's interesting, that photo was uploaded in January 2008


how do you know?



MyDogIsStupid said:


> My dog are only 6 mount , they are not so big , i guess i can educate them and they still have hope ...


6 months yet the picture is from 2008


----------



## MyDogIsStupid (Jan 31, 2011)

hawksport said:


> That's interesting, that photo was uploaded in January 2008


add : 25 octobre 2010 ... on my facebook ...

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=170385999640215&set=a.170385966306885.42070.100000064488880


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Troll for sure , they are screwing up with when the picture was uploaded and how old they are saying the dogs are now

anyone for popcorn ?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Mese said:


> Troll for sure , they are screwing up with when the picture was uploaded and how old they are saying the dogs are now
> 
> anyone for popcorn ?


salted preferably


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> how do you know?
> 
> 6 months yet the picture is from 2008


Right click on the picture, click on "view image info" all the info for the pic will be highlighted blue. Copy that into your address bar to go to the original pic. Right click and click on "view image info" again, then click on "general at the top.
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs446.ash2/71962_170385999640215_100000064488880_612028_8153739_n.jpg


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

MyDogIsStupid said:


> add : 25 octobre 2010 ... on my facebook ...
> 
> Log in | Facebook


Facebook tells me that was uploaded 01 February 2011 13:22:40


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

That is completely disgusting and totally reprehensible behaviour, you should be ashamed to even show your face on here, salted popcorn indeed!!!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Well personally i'd be glad if it is a troll!

Much rather be answering a post like this that isn't real than thinking about the dogs fighting and in irresponsible hands! Do wonder why people do things like it though - must have a very boring excistence!


----------



## Nina_82 (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't think it is troll unfortunately.

You can view his Facebook page and if you go back to the 25th October that pic was uploaded then.

Poor dogs


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Mese said:


> Troll for sure , they are screwing up with when the picture was uploaded and how old they are saying the dogs are now
> 
> anyone for popcorn ?


sure here ya go


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Nina_82 said:


> I don't think it is troll unfortunately.
> 
> You can view his Facebook page and if you go back to the 25th October that pic was uploaded then.
> 
> Poor dogs


Dratt!!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> Just a quickie, everyone is saying rehome ... But will anyone take an aggressive dog? Not even rescues will





Sled dog hotel said:


> Kept as an only dog, with the right training and socialisation as they are all
> 6mths or less, with a breed savvy owner, I would think they have a fair chance tbh.





Jasper's Bloke said:


> The OP did mention that he was in Thailand and that he can trade the dogs in at a 'dog supermarket'.
> 
> What do you think the chances of them going to a breed specific rescue or a suitably experienced owner are?


Was just stating it was possible given the right circumstances that was all.
Obviously none of us has control where these dogs will end up. Then again Thailand timbuctoo or the U.K. how many dogs are being ruined daily by being brought with no research beforehand, and being with the wrong owners. Staffies etc are being PTS here every day.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

to the OP

people have given you some excellent advice i do hope you take on board what has been said and do what's best for your dogs


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Right click on the picture, click on "view image info" all the info for the pic will be highlighted blue. Copy that into your address bar to go to the original pic. Right click and click on "view image info" again, then click on "general at the top.
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs446.ash2/71962_170385999640215_100000064488880_612028_8153739_n.jpg


from his face book profile:

_Je suis vraiment un joueur professionnel de poker a bangkok . mouhahahahha_

There is mention of selling two of his dogs on his facebook wall. It is not a troll I don't think.


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Was just stating it was possible given the right circumstances that was all.
> Obviously none of us has control where these dogs will end up. Then again Thailand timbuctoo or the U.K. how many dogs are being ruined daily by being brought with no research beforehand, and being with the wrong owners. Staffies etc are being PTS here every day.


Absolutely it is possible under the right circumstances and I am sure that if it were in the UK (although unlikely given the breed) the dogs could potentially have a prosperous future, but given that the owner has already proven his lack of responsibility by getting three such dogs altogether at the same time without sufficient research, I can't help thinking it is unlikely.

The one (and only one) thing that I admire about Cesar Milan is his championing of Pitt Bulls as a breed and proving that they can be safe and loving pets, despite their reputation and bad press. In the UK it is the same with Staffies, they get a bad rep because of a handful of idiots but when treated properly, they are just about the soppiest dogs you could ever wish to meet.



dodigna said:


> _Je suis vraiment un joueur professionnel de poker a bangkok . mouhahahahha_


Ahh, a professional poker player from Bangkok? Excellent qualifications for owning powerful dogs.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I'm sorry but can't take anyone serious with the name MyDogisStupid.

Not the dog that's tapped mate...


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

crikey I need a dirnk after reading all that !! whatever next


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Are you sure it's the dog that's stupid


My Sentiments exactly........Like I said in my previous posts IS This for real and I've not got time for it....

Even the user name is Mydogisstupid Says it all really


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> Ahh, a professional poker player from Bangkok? Excellent qualifications for owning powerful dogs.


Ah, glad someone speaks foreign! That is probably why he bought these two breeds, happens here with rotties and night club owners and the like.

OP, dogs are not fighting to determine who is leader. They are just fighting, possibly for food or bones, but you have a bitch and two entire males. When the bitch comes into season, those male dogs are going to kill each other. There is no doubt about that in my mind, so there is your answer. Rehome the bitch and get the males castrated.

And please do not come here for advice, then offer up empty excuses why it cannot be done.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Mydogisstupid is the username.................

Why Do Dogs have to suffer becouse of *STUPID OWNERS* 

poor poor Dogs......

That's if it IS real of course.......


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Right click on the picture, click on "view image info" all the info for the pic will be highlighted blue. Copy that into your address bar to go to the original pic. Right click and click on "view image info" again, then click on "general at the top.
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs446.ash2/71962_170385999640215_100000064488880_612028_8153739_n.jpg


You may be right here but I will say some time ago I had a camera that unbeknown to me the date was set wrong by years.

It only came to my attention when someone pointed out that a photo I took of the dogs in the snow said it was taken in June :lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> You may be right here but I will say some time ago I had a camera that unbeknown to me the date was set wrong by years.
> 
> It only came to my attention when someone pointed out that a photo I took of the dogs in the snow said it was taken in June :lol:


That is true









The date here says 29/04/2007 the thing is I adopted Maya 25/06/2008 :lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> You may be right here but I will say some time ago I had a camera that unbeknown to me the date was set wrong by years.
> 
> It only came to my attention when someone pointed out that a photo I took of the dogs in the snow said it was taken in June :lol:


I think I was wrong.
That was painfull


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Screenshotted Hawksport


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

hawksport said:


> I think I was wrong.
> That was painfull


It takes a man to manup :thumbup:


----------



## MyDogIsStupid (Jan 31, 2011)

:thumbup:
:lol:
:arf:

my dog will be okay !! just wait see who gonna live !!! look so amazing from the second floor !!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

You should takes bets


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

hawksport said:


> You should takes bets


well he is a gambler by all accounts :


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Ditsy42 said:


> well he is a gambler by all accounts :


You would have to be to risk a member of your family getting caught in the middle of a three way dog fight


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

Troll or not anyone who thinking "trading their dog in Thailand" are idiots. The traders treat their dogs like ****. My dad visits the trades at least 6 times a year and he usually ends up really upset by the level of abuse they have towards animals.


----------



## lynn86 (Jan 28, 2011)

my dog will be okay !! just wait see who gonna live !!! look so amazing from the second floor !!


is this guy for real i mean who in there right mind would put two pit bulls and a roti together mabey he shoul come down from the second floor and stand in between the dogs **** ....


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

lynn86 said:


> my dog will be okay !! just wait see who gonna live !!! look so amazing from the second floor !!
> 
> is this guy for real i mean who in there right mind would put two pit bulls and a roti together mabey he shoul come down from the second floor and stand in between the dogs **** ....


We're talking Thialand here, people veiw dogs very differently in that neck of the woods. At least he did come and ask for advice, which shows some concern even if he didn't think it through from the start.
As for his English, bet it's better than your Thai! 

Racist me thinks!!!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Malmum said:


> We're talking Thialand here, people veiw dogs very differently in that neck of the woods. At least he did come and ask for advice, which shows some concern even if he didn't think it through from the start.
> As for his English, bet it's better than your Thai!
> 
> Racist me thinks!!!


Its not racist to dislike someone who mistreats animals 
black , white, yellow or sky-blue-pink , if they abuse an animal then I reserve the right to dislike them

The OP , if this is real , seems to be enjoying the fighting between his dogs , not dissuading it or working against it happening 
I dont give a damn where he lives or his culture , I find his attitude towards these dogs disgusting


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Asking for help with an animal is not being abusive in my books. Yes, he is misguided but then so are many posters on here.

Making fun of the way someone speaks/writes in a foreign language is not something a pet forum member should feel the need to comment on - it's advice for the posters pet that should be of concern!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Mese said:


> Its not racist to dislike someone who mistreats animals
> black , white, yellow or sky-blue-pink , if they abuse an animal then I reserve the right to dislike them
> 
> The OP , if this is real , seems to be enjoying the fighting between his dogs , not dissuading it or working against it happening
> I dont give a damn where he lives or his culture , I find his attitude towards these dogs disgusting


I agree completely


----------



## emmaluggs (Jan 16, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Asking for help with an animal is not being abusive in my books. Yes, he is misguided but then so are many posters on here.
> 
> Making fun of the way someone speaks/writes in a foreign language is not something a pet forum member should feel the need to comment on - it's advice for the posters pet that should be of concern!


i dont think she was making fun she actually quoted what he said


----------



## lynn86 (Jan 28, 2011)

no one was making fun of the way the guy is talking the guy is saying he is watching from the second floor at his dogs fighting . that is a disgusting thing to say and in my mind he should not have animals


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

lynn86 said:


> my dog will be okay !! just wait see who gonna live !!! look so amazing from the second floor !!
> 
> is this guy for real i mean who in there right mind would put two pit bulls and a roti together mabey he shoul come down from the second floor and stand in between the dogs **** ....


Having just re read your post I can *now* see that you had quoted him but had copied and pasted so it looks like your comment. Apologies, as I hadn't read all of todays posts til now!

I think this is becoming a wind up as he seems not to be taking any advice, so best ignored as i'm wondering if he's just attention seeking. Think he's going to do things his way - poor dogs! 

Wonder if he's really from Thailand too - as his English seems to be getting better.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

lynn86 said:


> no one was making fun of the way the guy is talking the guy is saying he is watching from the second floor at his dogs fighting . that is a disgusting thing to say and in my mind he should not have animals


I found that comment very, very distasteful also  Poor dogs. Hope the owner if this is all real does the right thing and finds responsible new homes for some of the dogs asap.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's a troll. I googled Air Canada's policy on freighting dogs and they do take dogs (he stated that he could not bring his dog rom Canada to Thailand because Air Canada's policy was to not carry dogs.

Either he's atroll, or he's insane.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

or an insane troll


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

MyDogIsStupid said:


> :thumbup:
> :lol:
> :arf:
> 
> my dog will be okay !! just wait see who gonna live !!! look so amazing from the second floor !!


Looking back through the posts I think it's a troll now too. The reason I thought the quote above was from lynn86 when I came on today was because it wasn't worded like the op's and wasn't in a quote paragraph. Having actually read the posts properly it's just not the same as his original posts - the spelling and exclamaition marks give it away, as do the icons - taking the p*ss i'd say!

Probably a couple of idiot blokes who thought it would be good for a laugh and we fell for it, at least I did for a while anyway. I'm just glad it's not true and that there aren't three dogs ripping each other to shreds!

Ah well - whatever floats your boat OP!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MyDogIsStupid said:


> :thumbup:
> :lol:
> :arf:
> 
> my dog will be okay !! just wait see who gonna live !!! look so amazing from the second floor !!


I gave the benefit of the doubt too, at first. When I saw the quote above from him yesterday, I was more certain then he was a wind up merchant!!


----------



## lynn86 (Jan 28, 2011)

someone with alot of time on there hands and no better way of filling it than being a total ideot


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Probably got the men out in white coats looking 4 him  we get some right loons on here


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ditsy42 said:


> Probably got the men out in white coats looking 4 him  we get some right loons on here


Maybe there is someone out there directing them all this way:lol:


----------



## lynn86 (Jan 28, 2011)

lol hope not


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

actualy that makes sense..........


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

Mese said:


> Troll for sure , they are screwing up with when the picture was uploaded and how old they are saying the dogs are now
> 
> anyone for popcorn ?


Thank you! :thumbup:

Obviously a troll, just ignore him.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> And you know this.. because.......


Because it's bloody obvious!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Magnus said:


> Because it's bloody obvious!


Well is all I can say.. if it isn't .. then I have done my bit for society..  And if ya all think its a troll.. why are you still going on and on and on


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Well is all I can say.. if it isn't .. then I have done my bit for society..  And if ya all think its a troll.. why are you still going on and on and on


Yes we have done our bit, What more can Ya do!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Yes we have done our bit, What more can Ya do!!


Exactly.. Is all you can do it put your opinion of help up.. regardless of what people think..


----------

